# Youth Season



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good luck to all the kids going for a deer this weekend. Be safe and stay dry and warm. The weather isn't looking so good on Saturday.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've run out of youth hunters and I really miss getting out with the youngsters.
I'm pretty sure I Enjoyed the youth hunt more than the kids.
Unfortunately the Weather sure isn't looking toooo good. Be safe n
Good luck and. Good hunting !


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks Bob! 12 year old going to try and beat his older brother. Good luck to all!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Working today but we will be out tomorrow.....bringing the Mr. Buddy heater inside the Blind so she doesnt get timid right away and be cold! Hopefully she has a good experience shes only 8 and its her first time deer hunting so we shall see!!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

No deer today, did watch a flick with over 30 turkeys fly down and feed by us for over an hour. Trying again in AM.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Today was a crazy day. One I am positive that will be passed down through the ages. The morning hunt was rainy with a few does. Decided we wanted to stay dry and warm so we headed off to grandpas luxury shoot house. Grandpa hasn't ever shot a deer from it as he loves to watch deer. The heater was lit so the rain and wind wouldn't matter to us. Was going to sit until a hour after the rain stopped. And we did. 
Caught movement to the left 1,2,3 and 4 bobcats moving across the small part of the field. Couldn't believe what I was seeing. It was a tremendous experience. Had to head to the cabin to show pics and share the story. 
My 12 year old determine to set his brother straight wanted to head back out immediately. After a few hours the property was on fire. Bucks chasing, 7 gobblers. 3 very long beards. Deer were moving. So was the wind and snow. Shaping up to be that hunt. 
Watched those toms for a while. They started heading off and all at once their heads popped up looking to our right. I nudged my son and he was already on it. He says dad they are looking at something coming our way. His buck walks 30 yards from us and those were the last steps he took. Those turkeys got the heck out of there. His buck fell right in his tracks. Took a ton of pics as the snow fell. Said a prayer and we were on our way. Reminded me of a pic of my dad. Had his woolrich hunting jacket on with snow covering the red and black squares.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice day with your hunt , seeing that variety of animals sounds great and getting a nice deer ended a perfect day .. congrats to your son .


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a heck of a day you were blessed to spend with family.


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

My 12 yr old daughter wanted to hunt with me on Saturday morning so we sat in the "tree house" that strongly resembles a deer blind in a strategic location..... 
We had 4 doe playing in the field but a shot did not present itself. 
My brother in law took my son and again saw deer but no shots. They also spotted the trophy buck that my son and I saw last week bow hunting but only a glimpse and too far for a shot. 
This evening I took my son and within he shoots this 7 pt! Dropped it in its tracks. 10 minutes after he shot he asked if I felt the tree stand shaking. He was so excited he couldn't contain himself. 
My dad took my daughter to the tree house. She got 3 shots off at 3 different doe but nothing dropped. She was still excited


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

neffy85 said:


> My 12 yr old daughter wanted to hunt with me on Saturday morning so we sat in the "tree house" that strongly resembles a deer blind in a strategic location.....
> We had 4 doe playing in the field but a shot did not present itself.
> My brother in law took my son and again saw deer but no shots. They also spotted the trophy buck that my son and I saw last week bow hunting but only a glimpse and too far for a shot.
> This evening I took my son and within he shoots this 7 pt! Dropped it in its tracks. 10 minutes after he shot he asked if I felt the tree stand shaking. He was so excited he couldn't contain himself.
> ...


I had my 12 yr old grandson and Dad at our farm in Perry this weekend, rough weather Saturday kept him from scoring, but he put the smack on a nice doe this morning with the .410. This is his 4th deer in three yrs, two with the .410 and two with the Ten Point X-bow. This was the third deer we have killed with the .410, I killed a real nice 10pt the first year I had it set up for deer hunting, and he has killed two. All three deer died quickly, we don't shoot over 50yds, but it is very accurate and a good option for young hunters, AH2


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great to see the kids getting out and learning what it's all about. Hopefully all got to join in on the aftermath activities of gutting, hanging, skinning etc. 

Congrats to all.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well we didnt harvest anything but had an awesome time in the woods. Had deer moving all day....seen 8 total. Had a doe in feeding just reading the script perfect.....Anabelle was not confident in how she had the 410 lining up with the deer so we both agreed not to take the shot.....I think she was a little excited and couldnt calm her nerves......I was just as excited because it was only 9am and she had a chance at her first deer! Well that one didnt work out so we left the woods a 11 and came back at 230 and had deer moving again....everything stayed just out of range and even had two good bucks come right before shooting time but stayed about 15-20 yards too far out. She's all amped up again to get out so thats all that matters! Told her during gun season I'll bring her back out with me! Luckily we sat in my blind with the Mr.Buddy heater rolling so she wasnt cold and didnt get discouraged! Congrats to all your proud dad's that their kids harvested!


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Awesome stories everyone. Can't wait to have kids someday to take hunting, to relive my childhood memories. Maybe in a few more years I'll get my nephew out there hunting - he's only 2.5 right now. Lol


----------

